# Burton cargo pants



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

So I just bought some Burton cargo pants from sierra.. 50 bucks or so woohoo ! anyway all they had were XL and I am hoping they arnt to big for me.. I am 6ft 190lbs.. Anyone have these and can tell me if they will be to baggy....


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Can't say i much about the XL.. i have the S cargo's & they're def a lil baggy.. but they have the straps on the inside so u can cuff them up with the snap on button


----------

